# AUdible Physics / Alumapro Cap / IXOS Wire



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

H Audio Audible Physics X65 Soul Mids | eBay


Alumapro 5 Farad C A P Capacitor Carbon Alloy Power 5F Version 2 | eBay


Ixos 11ga Twisted Speaker Wire High $$ 68 Feet Total | eBay


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

lol @ "HAT. hyped audio tech"


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

TO THE TOP,,,,


LOTS more Posting this weekend...... SOUNDSTREAM AND MUCH MORE.....


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Less than 2 hours to go!!


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

The Souls should mate well with my a/d/s px concept tweets! 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Hertz5400LincolnLS said:


> The Souls should mate well with my a/d/s px concept tweets!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


Did you win this Auction?


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

DAT said:


> Did you win this Auction?


Yes I did...now I owe you money!

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Hertz5400LincolnLS said:


> Yes I did...now I owe you money!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


ok, I got them boxed and ready to ship. just send me some $$


----------

